# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Necesario empezar con cartomagia?

## MrK

Hola, 
Llevo poco aqui y me gustaria empezar con esto de la magia.
Debo confesar que la cartomagia no me atrae mucho, lo que me atrae es hacer desaparecer un objeto, hacerlo volar, sacar de un espacio pequeño cosas imposibles, no se como se le define a este conjunto, pero se que es algo de engaño visual o algo así.
Estuve observando el post de libros, pero recomienda empezar con cartomagía y quería saber si hay otros libros de ilusiones opticas y cosas así como las que he comentado.

Gracias
Un Saludo!

----------


## AmadeuS

esta bien que te guste la manipulacion, no creo que sea obligatorio pasar por la cartomagia, uno puede dedicarse a lo que realmente siente, igual creo que es muy util tener al menos una idea de cada rama y sus tecnicas en gral.
Saludos

----------


## dumont

Hola y bienvenido! 
En tu post planteas que quieres hacer desaparecer un objeto, hacerlo volar y sacar de un espacio pequeño cosas imposibles.
Todo esto lo podes hacer con la cartomagia, por eso te lo recomiendo para comenzar. Otra ventaja que tenes al respecto es que el material necesario es poco y barato, al menos hasta que le agarres el gusto y decidas expandirte por otras ramas. Otra disciplina magica que comparte estas características es la numismagia (magia con monedas), en la que con una moneda ya se puede empezar a "ilusionar"... y si no tenes una te presto encantado   :Smile1:  
La magia de cerca te da la posibilidad de usar pequeños y cotidianos objetos, desde fosforos y clips hasta donde tu imaginacion te lo permita.
En resumen ¡animo! y ante cualquier duda consulta a tu medico... digo, a tu foro magico amigo   :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Zen

Si no te atrae la cartomagia no practiques cartomagia. Así de simple. ¿Quien te obliga?
Si no practicas algo agusto y disfrutando, ¿que sentido tiene? ¿cuan lejos vas a llegar?
Te recomiendo libros genericos sobre MAGIA que te impregnarán de este arte y te ayudaran despues a decidirte por una especialidad. Esto es magia (Moliné) y Aprenda ud. magia (Tamariz). Un saludo

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Las esponjas consisten en aparecer, desaparecer, viajar... incluso levitar si quieres y son baratas. Lo digo más que nada por que empieces con algo así concreto con su conjunto de técnicas y no con disciplinas desordenadas.

----------


## Ella

> Hola, 
> Llevo poco aqui y me gustaria empezar con esto de la magia.
> Debo confesar que la cartomagia no me atrae mucho, lo que me atrae es hacer desaparecer un objeto, hacerlo volar, sacar de un espacio pequeño cosas imposibles, no se como se le define a este conjunto, pero se que es algo de engaño visual o algo así.
> Estuve observando el post de libros, pero recomienda empezar con cartomagía y quería saber si hay otros libros de ilusiones opticas y cosas así como las que he comentado.
> 
> Gracias
> Un Saludo!


habras visto que en los libros que se recomienda para empezar en la magia esta "esto es magia", alli tienes juegos con cartas y otros objetos como monedas, cigarrillos, algo de telekinesia...etc
tre juegos como: hacer aparecer un cigarrillo de la nada, una moneda desaparece y aparece bajo un plato, poder girar una llave por el poder de la mente, pintarte la mano con tiza con solo dibujar un punto en la mesa...
(que recuerde), pero sobre todo, lo mas importante, trae teoria y te demostrara lo que es estudiar magia y que cada cosa lleva su tiempo...

----------


## CeReuS

Cada uno es libro de aprender lo que le gusta.

Hace poco que he empezado, y he empezado con la cartomagia, aunque despues quiera adentrarme más en otras ramas de la magia.

Pero creo que es aconsejable aprender aunque sea lo basico de la cartomagia por si algun dia te ves apurado o para saber algo más de esta bella arte.

----------


## MrK

Hola,

Gracias a todos por responder y aportar información.
Pues la verdad es que aunque me guste alguna parte en especial de este mundo, no me negaré el meterle mano a la rama de cartomagia, solo que no le dare tanta importancia como otras cosas.
Espero encontrar un hueco para ir aprendiendo cosillas jeje.

Un Saludo!

----------


## Ella

> Hola,
> 
> Gracias a todos por responder y aportar información.
> Pues la verdad es que aunque me guste alguna parte en especial de este mundo, no me negaré el meterle mano a la rama de cartomagia, solo que no le dare tanta importancia como otras cosas.
> Espero encontrar un hueco para ir aprendiendo cosillas jeje.
> 
> Un Saludo!


la ventaja de empezar en la magia aprendiendo cartomagia es que se empieza aprendiendo juegos automaticos, sin tecnica... de esta forma se pirede el miedo, se gana confianza, no se preocupa de si le pillan o no la tecnica, de si le sale bien o no...aparte son de gran impacto, el profano no diferencia entre un juego con tecnica y otro sin ella.
por otra parte, existen libros de cartomagia que te permiten iniciarte en la magia desde cero, te llevan paso a paso (no en todas hay)

----------


## shark

un consejo, prueba un poco de todo e iras viendo lo que te gusta y lo que no.

----------


## AmadeuS

> Hola,
> 
> Gracias a todos por responder y aportar información.
> Pues la verdad es que aunque me guste alguna parte en especial de este mundo, no me negaré el meterle mano a la rama de cartomagia, solo que no le dare tanta importancia como otras cosas.
> Espero encontrar un hueco para ir aprendiendo cosillas jeje.
> 
> Un Saludo!


Me parece perfecto, yo empece en otras ramas, y despues la cartomagia me atrapo totalmente, pero me siguen gustando muchas ramas, dale tiempo, quizas te sorprendas con tus propios gustos

----------


## Mago Manè

shark tiene razon , prueba un poco de todo, a mi tampoco me llamaban mucho las cartas pero dales una oportunidad.Ve situandote poco a poco hasta descubrir tu estilo, tu personaje, hasta descubrirte a ti mismo como mago.

----------


## Ella

> shark tiene razon , prueba un poco de todo, a mi tampoco me llamaban mucho las cartas pero dales una oportunidad.Ve situandote poco a poco hasta descubrir tu estilo, tu personaje, hasta descubrirte a ti mismo como mago.


y que libro recomendariais para empezar en la magia y probar un poco de todo?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Iniciado por Mago Manè
> 
> shark tiene razon , prueba un poco de todo, a mi tampoco me llamaban mucho las cartas pero dales una oportunidad.Ve situandote poco a poco hasta descubrir tu estilo, tu personaje, hasta descubrirte a ti mismo como mago.
> 
> 
> y que libro recomendariais para empezar en la magia y probar un poco de todo?





> "esto es magia"


...que no te escuchan   :Lol:   menuda joya de libro para los novatos como yo! Y viene un poco de todo. Alguno de los que dice haber leido el Canuto de cabo a rabo y van a por el siguiente, no dominan la técnica cartomágica que viene en "esto es magia".

----------


## ignoto

Respondiendo a la pregunta inicial.

No.


Alguno de los mejores magos no practican jamás cartomagia.

Si alguien opina lo contrario, que se lo cuente a Juan Gurrea.

----------


## Kirk

Yo creo que es como querer aprender a ser arquero sin saber patear.

----------


## ignoto

> Yo creo que es como querer aprender a ser arquero sin saber patear.


Entonces algunos de los mejores arqueros del mundo patean fatal.

----------


## Kirk

A ver...

Es obvio que se puede aprender magia sin necesariamente entrar al campo de las cartas... yo creo que no es recomendable... no se... seguramente estoy equivocado.

----------


## ignoto

Normalmente se recomienda empezar por la cartomagia por la rapidez con la que se consiguen resultados. Eso anima al principiante y le impulsa a seguir aprendiendo magia.
Pero en ningún caso es imprescindible empezar por la cartomagia.

Bien pensado, si el principiante es constante obtendrá mejores resultados si empieza por numismagia.

Si es mas impaciente, los resultados mas rápidos serán en cordamancia. Aunque no se suele recomendar porque la tendencia a estancarse es mayor.

En todo caso, esto no son mas que opiniones personales perfectamente discutibles.

----------


## Gunter Benko

Pues seguramente lo estés. Si dices que no es recomendable danos tus razones para que todos podamos aprender un poco.

¿Crees que con las cartas vas a aprender algo que vas a poder aplicar en el campo al que te dediques?

Y otra pregunta:

¿Eso mismo que vas a aprender, no te lo va a enseñar tu rama?

Si no es así te doy la razón y tanto si como si hay que pasar por cartomagia.

Un saludo

----------


## Kirk

Si, estoy equivocado, disculpas... yo no quería nacer.

----------


## Gunter Benko

No te pongas así hombre.

Yo solo quería decir que todo son opiniones y nadie va a tener la verdad absoluta sobre el tema. Ni sobre este ni sobre ninguno. Bueno ignoto si la tendra jeje. Solo hace falta algumentar un poco para que todos podamos nutrirnos de los comentarios de los demás.

Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si, estoy equivocado, disculpas... yo no quería nacer.


¿Y esto a qué viene?

Creo que estáis conversando en un tono correcto, distendido pero correcto, sobre una cuestión de partida interesante. No entiendo el comentario.  :roll:

----------


## ignoto

> ... No entiendo el comentario.  :roll:


¿Cuando has entendido tú algo?   :Lol:

----------


## Kirk

El comentario viene a que doy consejos... y en realidad, no soy mas que un fracasado de la magia.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> El comentario viene a que doy consejos... y en realidad, no soy mas que un fracasado de la magia.


Esto es una tontería mayor aún (y no me estoy metiendo contigo). Todos somos libres de dar consejos y de opinar. sobre todo si se hace como lo has hecho tú: Exponiendo una opiniíon (quizá poco explicada) pero de forma correcta. 

Y lo de 'fracasado de la magia' es otra tontería. Machote, todos hemos empezado alguna vez y nos hemos equivocado mil (menos Ignito, que no para de equivocarse). Un poco más de autoestima, por favor!!!!!!  :Wink:  


IGNITO: Nunca, no he entendido nada nunca. :roll:

----------


## Gunter Benko

Aquí tenemos un grave problema de autoestima para el que no estoy capacitado. Según mi opinión estaría bien que esto se tratara en otro post y que nos contaras a todos tu experiencia y que es lo que a pasado para que te encuentres en esta situación. 

Si quieres un consejo no te desanimes que para todo hay solución. Bueno para la muerte creo que no...

----------


## popt

Sobre el tema de empezar con cartomagia...

Lo mejor es empezar con lo que más te guste, ahora, si la cartomagia no te disgusta tampoco es mala idea empezar por ahí aunque luego te pases a otra rama.

Vale que haya muchísimos magos del mejor nivel que no hayan prestado mucha atención a la cartomagia, pero no es lo normal.

¿Por qué se recomienda empezar con cartomagia?

Bueno, lo primero es que no es cierto, como ya ha dicho Ella, y yo opino exáctamente lo mismo, lo mejor es empezar con "Esto es magia", y ahí lo que menos hay es cartomagia.

Después es recomendable seguir con cartomagia, es más, estoy seguro de que si la cartomagia no es la rama que prefieres en la magia probablemente avances más rápido que otro que sólo quiere hacer magia con cartas.

Estaréis flipando por lo que acabo de soltar así que me explico...

Se suele recomendar seguir con la cartomagia porque los recursos que tienes son mayores y lo que aprendas te servirá para otras ramas.

Por ejemplo, después de Esto es Magia puedes seguir con la triología de los Light de Giobbi.  Son juegos automáticos, que se centran en la presentación, en la exposición, en el ritmo...

Eso es precisamente lo que deberías aprender antes que nada, antes de manipular o aprender técnicas avanzadas.

La gente que empieza con la cartomagia busca técnicas, tú seguramente no buscarás esto y te centrarás en lo importante.

Espero haberme explicado...

Ahora, en español al menos, la mayor parte de teoría que vas a leer es desde el punto de vista de un cartomago.  Es teoría general, que vale para todas las ramas, pero mientras empiezas (y me refiero a tus primeros años, yo ahí estoy) es más fácil comprender las cosas con una baraja en la mano.

Otro ejemplo, en algún punto de tus estudios llegarás a Ascanio.  Si la primera vez que lo lees eres capaz de aplicar el capítulo sobre la psicología del empalme a magia de escena serías mi héroe.  Está claro que se puede aplicar, que la teoría es genérica y no cartomágica... pero si ya es dificil aprender lo que lees, infinitamente más dificil aplicarlo a las cartas directamente (yo todavía no consigo aplicarlo y casi he memorizado el libro), pues... aplicarlo a otras ramas complicado.

Mi consejo, debes empezar por lo que más te divierta.  No olvidas que aunque haya razones secundarias todos hacemos magia por divertirnos, no te sientas obligado a divertirte menos por aprender más.

Además de la rama que elijas aprende también algo de cartomagia.

Otra razón más, cuando cojas soltura llegará un punto en el que sólo aprendas mientras actúas, a amigos, familiares... leer, ensayar, practicar, estudiar... todo esto tiene un límite de aprendizaje, lo que no tiene límites son las reacciones del público.  En este punto es muy sencillo al salir de casa echar una baraja al bolsillo, yo creo que casi todos por aquí no salimos de casa sin una, yo en el coche llevo siempre varias barajas también...  Ahora, no me imagino llevándote una guillotina o una cesta cuando salgas con los colegas.

En fin... como decíais sólo son opiniones personales, las intento argumentar pero no dejan de ser mi punto de vista.

Saludos!

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Tema de iniciarse: 

En mi opinión, la cartomagia es buena para iniciarse porque tiene muchas posibilidades que van desde cosas con muy poca técnica a complejas manipulaciones. En cualquier caso, una baraja se lleva en cualquier lado con lo que es fácil practicar y presentar en cualquier lado. Y si, ya sé, también las monedas cumplen este requisito, pero como dice Popt, casi toda la teoría se escribe desde el punto de vista de un cartomago por lo que conocerla ayuda a entender mejor.

Tema de soy un fracasado:

Lo eres si lo crees tú y eso es grave. Creo que avanzar en la Magia es, en ocasiones, difícil. En esos momentos ves que algo que te debería divertir te produce quebraderos de cabeza y estás tentado a dejarlo. Ahí es donde tu autoestima te debería ayudar a ser sensato: Vale, no voy a ser Lavand, pero voy a crear ilusiones, voy a buscar la excelencia intentando hacer muy bien lo poco que sé. Tienes la capacidad, estoy seguro de ello

Un saludo a todos desde el consultorio del Doktor Mornau!

----------


## Ella

yo no empece con la cartomagia y hasta ahora sigo sin tocarla...
ventajas: ante el hecho que tenia que estudiar libros que no empezaban de cero ni me llevaban de la mano, mas bien me  hablaban como si fuera mago que entiendiea todo, me volvi disciplinada. cree unos pilares fuertes sobre los que empece a aprender

esto le ocurre a todo el mundo? no
algunos se discilucionan, pierden interes, se frustran porque no entienden o no llegan a realizar bien el juego, porque sus aigos le pillan todo, son incapaces de hacerle un juego a alguien por el miedo, falta de tablas...lo terminan dejando, se quejan, en fin...
todo depende de la persona.
gente que quiere resultados ya, que quiere aprender magia para hacer juegos a sus amigos, que con leerse un juego siente la necesidad de ir corriendo a hacerselo a alguien (algo normal que ocurre cuando se empieza), que no tiene tiempo/pasiencia para practicar, sentarse, poner el tapete, quienes quieren ser capaces de hacer de todo en menos de un mes (levitacion, fuego, manipulacion, cartas, animales...), quienes leer un libro les aburre o les cuesta entenderlo (asi sea simple)

desventajas: hasta despues de algun tiempo no puede hacer ningun juego a nadie: porque no los controlaba, nerviosismo, dificultad, falta de tablas...etc

----------


## soyo4

Yo tmapoco me estoy adentrando en el mundo de la cartomagia.

Tal, como a ti, me atraen otros géneros, que necesitan mucha mas practica, y estudio. Yo lo que te recomiendo, es que mientras aprendes los juegos. Aprendas algun juego automático, para asi matar el gusanillo(Si lo tienes claro). Así, se coje un poco  de conocimiento sobre como es el público, y como tratarlo, perdiendo un poco de miedo escenico (Cosa que yo debo combatir).

Te hablo desde la novatez mas absoluta, pero leyendo los mensajes, me he visto en la misma situacion que la tuya, y la de otros mensajes.

Un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

> otros géneros, que necesitan mucha mas practica, y estudio.


¿Cuáles?, ¿porque?.

----------


## soyo4

> Iniciado por soyo4
> 
>  otros géneros, que necesitan mucha mas practica, y estudio.
> 
> 
> ¿Cuáles?, ¿porque?.


Perdon, me he expresado mal, queria referirme a otros generos que no son la cartomagia, y hacer a la vez referencia a otros mensajes que han posteado antes, que hablaban sobre los juegos automaticos, y que con cartas puedes empezar a mostrar trucos mas facilmente. En cambio, numismagia, o levitaciones (por ejemplo) necesita muchisima practica, y aprendizaje, antes de estrenarte en público.
No he querido decir que cartomagia sea mas facil, absolutamente incierto, la cartomagia (Sobre todo la barroca)necesitan muchisima tecnica, habilidad y practica (Como todos los géneros. Y teniendo en cuenta el desarrolo que tiene la cartomagia, puede que sea la que mas (Esto es una opinion personal, como todo lo que estoy escribiendo  :117: ).

Espero haberme expresado ahora bien. 

 :D 

Un saludo

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Yo creo, que no es necessario empezar por la cartomagia, pero si si ha de decir que es una magia más fácil de hacer que las demás, y que alomejor al llevar un tiempo en ella te empiezas a adentrar en otras magias...

No se, creo que no es necessario, pero es bueno empezar por la cartomagia.

Adiós y saludos! :D

----------


## Gunter Benko

Pues si la cartomagia es lo más fácil mejor ya no hago nada más porque me voy a llevar una de palos...

----------


## garfil

> Cada uno es libro de aprender lo que le gusta.
> 
> Hace poco que he empezado, y he empezado con la cartomagia, aunque despues quiera adentrarme más en otras ramas de la magia.
> 
> Pero creo que es aconsejable aprender aunque sea lo basico de la cartomagia por si algun dia te ves apurado o para saber algo más de esta bella arte.


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo,si no te gusta lo mejor es la magia con monedas,es muy interesante,una pequeña parte de mi quiere eso,pero ganan la cartomagia,posiblemente no te guste por que has visto poca  :(

----------


## Cuasimago

> Tal, como a ti, me atraen otros géneros, que necesitan mucha mas practica, y estudio.


Te has librado por los pelos..  :D 
Menos mal que te has explicado en el siguiente post, que si no, te íbamos a correr a gorrazos.   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Aún así.., comento que:

La *cartomagia* exige muchas y muchas horas de practicas y estudio sin ningún resultado visible o espectácular (a no ser que hagas juegos automáticos). Te puedes tirar semanas practicando una Hamman y no podrás hacer casi nada con ella, a no ser que dediques muchas más semanas a aprender *un solo juego que utilice la hamman*. Si a esto le sumas todas las técnicas que implica un gran juego, puede que tardes AÑOS en hacer algo realmente curioso.
Y quien dice la Hamman (yo no tardé semanas en aprenderla) dice "el salto" (llevo meses y aún no me sale)

Y por cierto, *juegos automáticos existen en todas las ramas de la magia*. Yo te puedo hacer un juego con tres cubiletes y con 1 solo minuto de práctica, ya puedes hacerlo a cualquiera y quedarte con él.   :Wink:

----------


## Phillber Optick

Yo recomiendo ( sin importar que rama de la magia)empesar con juegos automaticos, practicarlos muy bien y luego presentarlos familiares, amigos, etc... porque esa es una muy buena manera de sacarse el miedo.
Luego ir de apoquito con algunas cosas mas dificiles, y seguir avanzando!
Otra cosa es mejor saver pocas tecnicas y bien que muchas tecnicas mal...

bueno me despido y suerte!

----------


## Arkite

La humilde opinion de un principiante.
Al comenzar con cartomagia o al menos al hacer algo de cartomagia mientras practicas otro tipo de cosas vas a coger una habilidad en las manos y dedos y una fuerza en los dedos que despues te vendra de perlas para otro tipo de trucos de manos.

Ademas de que una baraja puedes llevarla a cualquier lado y puedes practicar con ella sin tener que desvelar que es lo que estas intentando hacer o vas a intentar.

Te animo a ello,un saludo.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

Claro que no es necesario empezar con las cartas.

Pero es indiscutible, que una baraja es el objeto con el que mas efectos magicos diferentes se pueden conseguir.

Seguramente ese es el motivo de su exito.

----------


## magik mackey

Hay muchos magos que no hacen cartomagia, si vas a dedicarte a hacer grandes ilusiones para que quieres la baraja, y los magos de salon, hay muchos que no utilizan barajas, cuantos mentalistas no usan barajas y los escapistas..? no os empeñeis en que todo el que se inicia en el mundo de la magia tiene que hacerlo con cartomagia, ya que la magia abarca muchas ramas y no pasan todas por la cartomagia,que aqui parece que si no eres un buen cartomago no puedes ser mago.

----------


## Tereso

> Hay muchos magos que no hacen cartomagia, si vas a dedicarte a hacer grandes ilusiones para que quieres la baraja, y los magos de salon, hay muchos que no utilizan barajas, cuantos mentalistas no usan barajas y los escapistas..? no os empeñeis en que todo el que se inicia en el mundo de la magia tiene que hacerlo con cartomagia, ya que la magia abarca muchas ramas y no pasan todas por la cartomagia,que aqui parece que si no eres un buen cartomago no puedes ser mago.


Por favor, acabas de revivir un post de hace un año, te pido que tengas un poquito más de cuidado a fin de tener más limpio el foro en lo que a asuntos vivos requiere. 

Espero que sepas comprender la situación. ¡Saludos!

----------


## magik mackey

Pues parece que esta moribundo el foro, pues solo se dice, usa el buscador , no le digas nada que es nuevo y viene a ver que saca, quien es mejor blaine o angel?

----------


## Valju

Digamos pués compañero: haz lo que la razón te dicte y el corazón complemente aunque...el corazón tiene razones que la razón no comprende 8) .
Vamos a ver, las cartitas, naipes, sepian al revés, las barajas, mazos los 52 amantes de Pepe Carrol, el fakir de Cuenca. Constituyen, a mi modo de entender, y dicho por gente a la que le avala la profesionalidad y la experiencia, la "COLUMNA VERTEBRAL DEL ILUSIONISMO". ¿Por qué? pues porque tocan todas las ramas de la magia, con cartas se pueden hacer desde levitaciones, futurología, gags, etc. Es una buena manera de adentrarte en el mundo de la magia e ir convinándolo con otras disciplinas. 
Personalmente yo las cartas es de lo último que he tocao, pero hay principios emergentes de las mismas, válidos para otras disciplinas dentro del mismo arte, tal como se ha dicho y redicho. Un saludo.

----------


## magik mackey

pero no imprescindible.

----------


## ascomaf

No es necesario empezar con cartas,

Hacer lo que nos gusta es casi un sello de garantia para un éxito futuro, pese a lo dicho antes, no desprecies nada: luego de muchos años de pensar que en cartomagia todo estaba escrito, y todos los efectos se parecían, hoy en día me centro en ella para mis rutinas pues es mucho más valiosa de lo que parece al inciar este hermoso arte.

de todas maneras, te recomiendo que para empezar, te olvides de las clases de magia (micromagia, cartomagia, de salón , etc.) y te centres en el desarrollo de ejercicios y habilidades básicos para todas ellas, en los libros (sobre todo en una enciclopedia de R. Veno, muy buena y muy antigua) vienen secciones de práctica para desarrollar la habilidad manual, por ahi se debe empezar. 

Mario Ludwig Darisic Rincón.

----------


## magik mackey

no desprecio nada yo en los shows que realizo siempre hay 2 o 3 juegos de cartomagia, ( hago magia de salon ) pero conozco magos que no cogen nunca una baraja y hacen shows realmente buenos conozco un escapista genial y odia las cartas, yo me refiero a que depende la rama de la magia que escojas no tienes por que empezar con cartomagia necesarimente, aunque yo soy del parecer que cuantos mas recursos tiene un mago mejor es la magia que realiza.

----------


## Martín Sanjurjo

Yo creo que cada uno empieza por donde más le gusta. Yo simplemente empecé en cartomagia porque es una de las ramas en las que menos dinero tienes que invertir...Ahora es la rama que más me gusta...

Salu2

----------


## CeReuS

No es obligatorio empezar con la cartomagia, pero a mi gusto, creo que todo mago debe saber algo de esta...

Cada mago puede practicar y aprender solo de la disciplina que le guste, por supuesto, pero nunca viene mal conocer aunque sea por encima las demas disciplinas.

----------


## israelpeña

> esto le ocurre a todo el mundo? no
> algunos se discilucionan, pierden interes, se frustran porque no entienden o no llegan a realizar bien el juego,


eh hay el problema, la perdida de "fe"...
y otro de muchos, el no saber por donde empezar.

en si, muchos corren con la suerte de tener a alguien con mayor experiencia, o experto al lado, que les guie, les aconseje y les instruya....otros, por desgracia, al no saber por donde empezar ni como avanzar, llegan a perder el interes, aveces....y peor: abandonar.

creo que, todas y cada una de las ramas del ilusionismo son importantisimas.....pero ahora si no tienes tregua con cartomagia pues...que mas da! no es obligatorio...
la dificultad de esta rama es precisamente en los libros..
la lectura en el libro, la interpretacion y la reproduccion en manos del principiante...

pero aun asi digo yo...cartomagia es una rama del ilusionismo,..y tooodas las ramas, creo yo,no son obligatorias...

yo, empece haciendo magia con palillos...xDDD...desaparecerlos, aparecerlos..en fin...xD.....despues empeze a agarrar las monedas...algo...y despues las cartas, que hasta ahora, se me hace lo mas dificil...T_T...

lo peor, es...como ya opine ahorita....que sin saber para donde jalar,uno se pierde...o_O...


xau xau
copy

----------


## devildakar

amigo deberias comensar con lo basico que es la cartomagia lo facil y depues bas subiendo de nivel

----------


## sebadepicas

devildakar, ¿estas diciendo que cartomagia es lo mas facil? perdon si mal entendi, pero si piensas que cartomagia es la rama mas facil estas muy equivocado, tendra sus juegos faciles, pero no es nada facil, por ahi no lo entiendas todavia por que recien acabas de empezar pero cuando tengas unos meses te daras cueta de otras cosas

----------


## Zen

Exactamente, cuando se habla de cartomagia como "lo facil" "lo basico"..se está juzgando mal a una gran rama de la magia, de las más dificiles y sobre todo *completas*. El que existan juegos automáticos en los que solo haya que centrarse en la presentación no significa que la cartómagia sea "lo facil"...de hecho tambien existen efectos "automaticos" en mentalismo e incluso en grandes ilusiones (solo que son más caros).
No olvidemos que dentro de la cartomagia, existen, apariciones, transformaciones, predicciones, adivinaciones...como dice el maestro: llevas un espectaculo completo de magia en tu bolsillo.
No lo menospreciemos por el hecho de ser pequeño y económico, podriamos estar varias vidas estudiando cartomagia y no terminar nunca de aprender.
Un saludo

----------

